# Should I swirch barns?



## LOA (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been going to this barn for 7 years and it has been fantastic up till this year. The trainer has started being very rude even though i was volunteering to help her and the barns owner talks to my family anyway she wants to and is often rude. But sometimes they are super nice and helpful ( mostly when my parents are with me) I have a horse boarded there who was a stud for a long time and can only get turned out with certain horses but most days he is in his stall all day which breaks my heart. He is tearing down his stall and its not like i can be in control of there scheule ( thats why i board) . I am also concerned about what would happen to the horse there that only i ride. She is to wild for inexpeirenced riders and expeirenced have there own horse to ride. I am worried they would sell her and i wouldnt be able to live with myself if she went somewhere bad. Also i have so many friends i would miss incredibly a lot! I cannot decide wether to toighen up and deal with it or to loose my friends and the mare. I cannot imagine life without this barn but there is so many other barns out there. I am scared i will loose friendships becuase thats the only thing keeping me at this barn. I also feel selfish though having my extremely corious horse stuck in a stall. I have no idea what to dp.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

LOA said:


> I have been going to this barn for 7 years and it has been fantastic up till this year. The trainer has started being very rude even though i was volunteering to help her and the barns owner talks to my family anyway she wants to and is often rude. But sometimes they are super nice and helpful ( mostly when my parents are with me) I have a horse boarded there who was a stud for a long time and can only get turned out with certain horses but most days he is in his stall all day which breaks my heart.


I didn't read it all but this is why I would switch. I would never stay at a barn where someone is rude to me and where my horse would be stalled 24/7 when they aren't supposed to be. Any particular reason you know of as to why they are rude to you??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

omg I am having this same problem at my barn! But my trainer isn't rude just the owner.... I also don't know what to do...... 
The thing that is keeping me at my barn is also my friends and my trainer! Also this has been my horses home for 4 years and she absolutly loves it there and I don't want to take that away from her. One of my horses though has only been there for 6 monthes and wouldn't care where she went lol.
My horses aren't stalled 24/7 but the owner treats them badly when I am not there or when she "thinks" I am not looking.... She also blames me for anything that goes wrong at that place..
and she only acts nice when my parents are around.
thanks for posting this I am going to listen to what other people have to say


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I wouldn't stay at any barn that treats my horses bad no matter how many friends I had there. Move move move!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

REALLY?!?! Another place that requires a horse to stay stalled 24/7...where are these places at! I have never heard of any around me like that, never knew there were places like that even out there until this forum.

That would be enough to make me not want to be there. Being mistreated would only be icing on the cake.


----------



## LOA (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess why i am still at the barn is becuase its almost like a second home to me i know it so well. She is rude becuase she gets to stressed with lessons and camps she does, but i dont see it as an excuse. She is not trying hard to please her old customers just new ones even thouh many are leaving. Also my horse is turned out just not enough. I wish he could to my house for most of the time and take lessons, that woukd solve everything but thats just not an option.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Well I wouldn't stay at any barn that treats my horses bad no matter how many friends I had there. Move move move!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





sierrams1123 said:


> REALLY?!?! Another place that requires a horse to stay stalled 24/7...where are these places at! I have never heard of any around me like that, never knew there were places like that even out there until this forum.
> 
> That would be enough to make me not want to be there. Being mistreated would only be icing on the cake.


Well like what she does is if she has garbage she will sometimes throw it in my horses' pen!
And I have seen her hit my horse once! but I talked to her about it. 
I would move buts its the only barn around. I have been looking for a new one for almost a year now. just there aren't any! I was going to this other one but my horses would have to be stall 24/7


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> Well like what she does is if she has garbage she will sometimes throw it in my horses' pen!
> And I have seen her hit my horse once! but I talked to her about it.
> I would move buts its the only barn around. I have been looking for a new one for almost a year now. just there aren't any! I was going to this other one but my horses would have to be stall 24/7


If this is really the truth then all I can say is I would hate to be you.


----------



## LOA (Feb 13, 2012)

They defintley dont abuse him. Just doesnt get the turnout he desrves. They have been putting him out with my other horse, just a few times a week though.


----------



## LOA (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh equestrian cowgirl thats so sad!!!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> If this is really the truth then all I can say is I would hate to be you.


Yeah I know! I hate where I live! But I am not selling my horse. I leased her before I bought her and she got sold to someone else, I found out she was depressed and started being really dangerous, I couldn't bare seeing her like that so I had to buy her. All my money went to her and I am not letting it happen to her agian! 
I am determined to figure out how to fix this! So if you have any sugestions please tell me!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> I am determined to figure out how to fix this! So if you have any sugestions please tell me!


Keep looking and do not give up.
What city, state do you live in.....I may be able to find a place for you.


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

LOA said:


> They defintley dont abuse him. Just doesnt get the turnout he desrves. They have been putting him out with my other horse, just a few times a week though.


Well thats not too bad? Are you aloud to put him out yourself?


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> Keep looking and do not give up.
> What city, state do you live in.....I may be able to find a place for you.


I will pm you thanks


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

I do know this from experience. A stable that works nicely can turn in coupla months. It is the same like with your car mechanic, sometimes you need to look for another.

We had our horse in a stable we thought it was nice. But after some months or so we found out they did not care enough. One day PK came from the pasture and had his left front leg injured by a fence wire. Nobody called us (cell phone #s are on the box gate). PK had luck, wound was fresh enough to have it stapled by a vet. So we went on searching in our region to find us a new barn with people more interested in their job. Was not an easy task but…. We moved after couple months and are very happy now. 

I think you need to establish a priority list. Is the home for your horse more important than meeting your friends?

Good luck!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

LOA said:


> Oh my gosh equestrian cowgirl thats so sad!!!


 I know....:-(


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Try posting ads up at the local feed and tack stores about findin a new stable and all that or see if a local farmer has a pasture you can rent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

EquestrianCowgirl4 said:


> omg I am having this same problem at my barn! But my trainer isn't rude just the owner.... I also don't know what to do......
> The thing that is keeping me at my barn is also my friends and my trainer! Also this has been my horses home for 4 years and she absolutly loves it there and I don't want to take that away from her. One of my horses though has only been there for 6 monthes and wouldn't care where she went lol.
> My horses aren't stalled 24/7 but the owner treats them badly when I am not there or when she "thinks" I am not looking.... She also blames me for anything that goes wrong at that place..
> and she only acts nice when my parents are around.
> thanks for posting this I am going to listen to what other people have to say


That is an inexcusible and toxic environment for you and your horse - I would be looking for another barn as soon a possible - no hesitation!!!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> That is an inexcusible and toxic environment for you and your horse - I would be looking for another barn as soon a possible - no hesitation!!!


 Yes i know read my other post about how I have been looking for about a year.....:-(


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope sooo much you'll find a wonderful stable that will be a happy, healthy place! So glad that you've been looking - I wish you the best of luck! There has to be something else out there- eventually you'll find it, Lord willing!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Have you talked to them about turnout for your horse? Maybe this could be solved by you telling them that your horse needs more turnout time because he is tearing up his stall. If they are unable to accommodate just tell them you are going to move him somewhere he will be able to get more turnout time.


----------



## Penguin30 (Jan 9, 2011)

If people are being rude to you they may not be nice to your horse either. They are nice to your parents as they know where the money comes from. If it was me, I would be already interviewing other boarding places. 

Another bad sign is you said a lot of people are leaving your current place. If people are leaving the problem isn't going away. If your worried about leaving the mare, ask your parents and the mares owners about purchasing her.

Lastly, whats more important, your friends or your horse? This one should be simple. Just remember, you already own one horse that needs cared for and should be your primary responsibility. You can only do what you are able. Good luck and I hope it works out for both horses and you.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

LOA said:


> I have been going to this barn for 7 years and it has been fantastic up till this year. The trainer has started being very rude even though i was volunteering to help her and the barns owner talks to my family anyway she wants to and is often rude. But sometimes they are super nice and helpful ( mostly when my parents are with me) I have a horse boarded there who was a stud for a long time and can only get turned out with certain horses but most days he is in his stall all day which breaks my heart. He is tearing down his stall and its not like i can be in control of there scheule ( thats why i board) . I am also concerned about what would happen to the horse there that only i ride. She is to wild for inexpeirenced riders and expeirenced have there own horse to ride. I am worried they would sell her and i wouldnt be able to live with myself if she went somewhere bad. Also i have so many friends i would miss incredibly a lot! I cannot decide wether to toighen up and deal with it or to loose my friends and the mare. I cannot imagine life without this barn but there is so many other barns out there. I am scared i will loose friendships becuase thats the only thing keeping me at this barn. I also feel selfish though having my extremely corious horse stuck in a stall. I have no idea what to dp.


Leave.. like yesterday. 

There is no reason to put up with rudeness nor with them not providing adequate turn out.

It's care that you are concerned about the mare, but she is not your horse, and, unless you purchase her, then you can't guarantee what happens to her whether you stay or go. Your priority should be your horse, who is obviously not happy there. 

To the other poster having similar issues.. post where you are, maybe someone knows of a place!! good lord. I'd have had my bags packed yesterday. That is just horrible!!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

The rudeness factor is probably a good reason to leave. Please remember that the other horses and the turn-out schedule is beyond your control, regardless of how you may _feel_ about the situations. Best of luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is absolutely no correlation between being rude to people and not being nice to horses. Boarders sometimes become drama queens, expect the horse to have care far beyond what they are willing to pay, don't pay the board bill on time, all sorts of issues that play havoc with the BO's nerves. If your horse is damaging the stall, are you looking after it's repair? Maybe she's nice to your parents because they are adults and refreshing to talk to.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

joachim said:


> the home for your horse more important than meeting your friends?


There it is.

Joachim has laid it down to the bare essentials.

I would have been gone like yesterday. I work hard and pay good money for services and will not tolerate rude or inconsiderate treatment from the people who get my money.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> There is absolutely no correlation between being rude to people and not being nice to horses. Boarders sometimes become drama queens, expect the horse to have care far beyond what they are willing to pay, don't pay the board bill on time, all sorts of issues that play havoc with the BO's nerves. If your horse is damaging the stall, are you looking after it's repair? Maybe she's nice to your parents because they are adults and refreshing to talk to.


But, if the stall is being damaged because they won't turn the horse out appropriately, then why should she pay for it? I certainly would not cover my horse damaging the something, if they aren't upholding what prevents that (turn out).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Your horse is now gelded? How often do you go turn our your horse out or round pen him or ride? DO you expect the barn workers to do this? do you pay extra for this? Have you discussed this with your parents? Are they willing to pay more for the added time for someone to turn out or round pen your horse?
Is there a larger pen or area to keep the horse other than a stall?


----------



## fromthismoment (Feb 17, 2012)

My advice is to switch barns. ASAP.The care of your horse should be top priority.
The friends that count will still be there. You'll meet new people.


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would move if I were you, but that is just me. Do whatever your heart (and brain!) tells you to.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would move for your horse's sake, and you'll probably make new friends at the other barn so it shouldn't be that bad.  As for your current friends, if you're really close you can keep in touch. That's what the Internet is for.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

If the question even needs to be asked, the answer is yes.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

You will meet new friends no matter where you go. Staying in a place that's bad for your horse is unfair to the horse you are currently responsible for. If he needs more turnout then you need to find a way to get him the turnout he needs and meet his other needs.

Rudeness is inexcusable and unprofessional. You don't say what she did to treat your horse badly-"poor treatment" obviously can be wildly subjective.

You don't describe what you are supposed to be getting with the boarding fees. Is it just the stall? How much turnout? What are you paying for- and what aren't you getting?

You cannot worry about someone else's horse. There will be plenty of creatures in your life that you get attached to- you cannot control what happens to most of them because they aren't yours. You already have one horse that you are having issues in terms of meeting his needs- unless you can safely say you can meet the needs of both animals you can't buy the mare (even if the owners would sell her to you,) then you need to take her out of the equation.

Part of riding is developing a relationship with the horse- that will happen with ANY horse you ride on a regular basis; it sucks, but you need to prioritize what's best for YOUR horse rather than thinking it through with emotion.


----------

